# Olevia LT32HVE LCD TV bad TV/good OSD picture?!?



## hightechredneck (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,
I was given this TV after a friend said it went bad from a power surge. The sound works fine. The OSD(menu) picture is perfect. Just no picture in TV mode, only sound. With a DVD player hooked to AV1, the picture is very very bad. Syntax Olevia customer support says good luck since I have no recipt and it is over 2 years old. 
I wanted to see if anyone had a magic wand.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*Poof!* You now have a non-working TV. 

Oh, sorry, that's what you had before. 

Truthfully, this is a professional repair issue, a power surge could have taken out almost anything.


----------



## hightechredneck (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sorry the news isn't better.


----------

